# Please !!! remember The Vets on this Day



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

*A Special Thank You from me to all Veterans. Past and present. I myself served 1968-1978, and want to remember on this day those who stepped up to serve their country and came home.
But, "More" importantly Those who served and gave their lives to insure, that the ones they loved would be safe from harm, and to those still serving today in far off places, so we can enjoy our safety, and Freedom here at home.








*


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

God bless them


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

US Air Force vet... 1969-1970 Viet Nam... God bless America!


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

My Dad's a Vet. Got out in 2007. God bless America, and our veterans who work to keep it!


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thank you for serving our country Warmouth and ron and Dragonbeard Dad. It was pretty sad when I was the only person in my high school class to know why Veterans day is on the day.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

*yes it is*

*That is sad indeed, and comes as no surprise to me. But if it helps you any, We didnt do it for the praise or thanks we would get. *


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

to those that served befor me and to those that served after me..to those that gave their lives and to those that yet bare the scars of their service..no words ; no songs or prose can express our gratitude for all you have given...
god's blessings be upon you all...
i was fortunate to serve in the U.S. Navy in the mid 60's on board the USS Wasp.CVS-18.
we were part of the gemeni space recovery team..quite an honor for me..

Thanks to all that serve..


----------

